# Warum wird mein Tread immer gelöscht?



## senorita (21 September 2006)

Find ich echt nicht in ordnung!


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2006)

*AW: Warum wird mein Tread immer gelöscht?*



senorita schrieb:


> Find ich echt nicht in ordnung!


Wir haben aktuell noch Probleme mit diversen nicht nachweisbaren Tatsachenbehauptungen.
Wir prüfen noch. Gelöscht ist nichts, nur verschoben.


----------



## senorita (21 September 2006)

*AW: Warum wird mein Tread immer gelöscht?*

Hallo Heiko,

achso, dann weiß ich Bescheid, danke! Habe mich nur gewundert dass alles verschwunden ist. Danke 

Stefanie


----------



## SEP (22 September 2006)

*AW: Warum wird mein Tread immer gelöscht?*

*So. Er ist wieder da.*

Ob er der Urheberin aber so noch gefällt, ist eine zweite Frage ...


----------

